# Silverbacks on X2



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

Just installed 28x10x12 and 28x12x12 with 1.5" wheel spacers on my 09 X2 500. You can definitely feel the weight of the tires and the quad appears to handle the extra weight fine from a power perspective. With that, I noticed yesterday that my steering had some play in it after about a 2 hour ride. It appears to be coming from my tie rod ends. 

So maybe you guys can help me understand...

Is this normal wear for running over sized tires?
Do you know if they sell and upgrade for the tie rods to support more weight or does it not matter? I couldn't find anything so maybe nothing exists.
Do you guys that run these over sized tires get them balanced?

Thanks in advance!

Jay


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Time to upgrade bud. Those stock tie rods just can't handle the tires. I run asr. Best money I ever spent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

LM83 said:


> Time to upgrade bud. Those stock tie rods just can't handle the tires. I run asr. Best money I ever spent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Did you replace only the ends or did you do the entire tie rod assembly? Here is what I'm looking at...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASR-Polaris...ries&hash=item53ed2b3017&vxp=mtr#ht_699wt_905


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

The entire assembly. Those are what u need bud. I finally bent mine after 3 rides lol. Not one single prob since I upgraded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

Great feedback, thanks a ton.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to run the ASR's under my 08 brute back before I went to the big lift....had 29.5 laws on it back then and never had a problem out of it either, those are a very good investment. My Renegade will get some if I dont decide to make it huge like everything else I own.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

No problem. 

Side note, I appreciate that pic u sent me filthyredneck. Just lovely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ bwahaha, gotta love txts for all the crap I'm NOT allowed to post 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey there's the SMO FOr that stuff! :bigok:


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

SMO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Subscribing members only.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ You beat me, LoL!!!


----------

